# Kazan River Outpost Camp - A Very Full And Lengthy Report!



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I just returned last week from an 8 day trip to Kasba Lodge's remote outpost camp located on the Kazan River within the Territory of Nunavut in Canada's far north.

Words cannot describe how truly spectacular the experience was. For many - myself included - it's the trip of a lifetime. What made it even more special was my young son Brendan joined me as well as my oldest friend with his boy as well.

I could go on and on, but if you're interested have a look at the story. Beware though, it's a long one - 27 embedded video clips as well a ridiculous amount of photos to go along with the writing.

Regardless I hope you enjoy!

Cheers, Mike

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/exploring-the-kazan-a-far-north-angling-odyssey/


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Perfect, I've got to travel for work this week on short notice and hotels bore me to death. Now I've got fresh reading.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Another great review! You're living the dream!


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

Mike you just keep adding to my bucket list. Now I just have to win the lottery. 
Thanks for taking the time and putting together an awesome trip report.


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you enjoyed the story. It was pretty incredible and in fact some of the stories aren't really fit for public consumption. LOL!

Anyhow I'm just walking out the door now for Wawa. My group flies into Medhurst Lake with Air Dale tomorrow morning, should be fun!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

We go up to the Wakami Ontario area, Would like to plan a trip with my boys to the Kazan river camp.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Really enjoyable report. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Glad you guys enjoyed, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

What a great read! Thanks for sharing.


----------

